# Robert Duncan Culver - Systematic Theology



## Mayflower (Jul 7, 2007)

Is anyone familair with Robert Duncan Culver - Systematic Theology ? Any thoughts and reviews would be helpfull!


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 7, 2007)

Oeps!!!!, iam sorry, i ask this already before, iam sorry!!!
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=15968


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 18, 2007)

I just picked it up. It looks very promising.


----------

